

Ask HN: Hacker News for Computer Engineering? - rthomas6

Hi HN, I enjoy this community, and I was wondering if anyone knew of a similar community for computer engineering. Digital hardware design, FPGAs, Verilog&#x2F;VHDL, C, microcontrollers, etc.
======
toocoolqueenie
Probably something like this is closer?
[http://www.concatnews.com/#hardware,unix](http://www.concatnews.com/#hardware,unix)

------
GotAnyMegadeth
HN should be the place, shouldn't it?

~~~
rthomas6
Not really. HN will occasionally have hardware-related content, but they
rarely get technical, and HN almost NEVER has content related to hardware
design. I work with VHDL and FPGAs every day at my job. I'd really like to see
the cool personal projects people are doing with them. HN doesn't do personal
projects with FPGAs that I have seen. HN's focus is primarily internet and PC
programming.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
how about [http://hackaday.com/](http://hackaday.com/)

------
eddyparkinson
hardware:
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces)

They have a blog and the one near me has a facebook group.

